# Electricity:  How much in your area?



## reaperman (Dec 15, 2007)

I paid my power bill last night and it got my wondering how much power is in other area of the country.  I know here that each different power company has their own rate, but all are pretty close in price.

My cost here in central Mn is: 

.087/kwh for normal power
.042/kwh off peak rate, for hot water or duel fuel system
Also a $15 dollar service charge each month, just because they can get away with charging it.
For LP, I believe I paid around $1.90 delivered in mid October.


----------



## pr0vidence (Dec 15, 2007)

Thankfully, I live in a town that offers municipal power, so the rate here is very inexpensive for the area. There is no on/off peak rate, just one flat rate.

7.8 cents per KWH

Compare that to:

16.974 cents per KWH
and
20.074 cents per KWH

for the two private power companies in the area. We are never leaving this town. Now all I gotta do is get a wood burning stove to keep the heating cost down. I'm working on it guys. Next winter.


----------



## kenora (Dec 15, 2007)

We complain about high costs but I think we are getting a deal compared to what you are paying (the cottage is 950 sq/ft, 2x6 walls with R20 walls, R40 ceiling, heated with oil forced air furnace, this elec bill is lights (all compact florescent) electric water heater and running the furnace fan)


----------



## Corey (Dec 15, 2007)

Last time I subtracted out all the fees, taxes, fuel charges, adjustments, compensations, and offsets, I think we were running right at about 6 cents/KWh for the raw power, but add in all the extra stuff and it was running about 10 cents/KWh for the total bill.


----------



## tradergordo (Dec 15, 2007)

The ONLY way to calculate it is to add ALL charges/fees/delivery/transfer/screw-U charge, and then divide by the kW/hr's used.  For example, on the hydo power bill above, you are paying 14.4 cents per kW/hr, which is AWFUL for hydropower, most places with hydro pay about half that in the U.S. (by the way, sure seems like you are using a BOATLOAD of power for that small house!  Are you sure a neighbor isn't tapped into your line???  Seriously though, you have to be leaking power to somewhere, you should get a kill-a-watt meter!)

But overall, 14 cents isn't that bad.    I pay 17 cents per kW/hr.  I always get mad when I compare electric costs.  My parents in Ohio pay half what I do for electricity.  We both get our power predominantly from coal, some nuclear, I just don't get why I pay twice what they do (I've seen their actual bill and know all fees are included).  I live in PA which is possibly the biggest source of high quality coal in the world, and coal I think is still the cheapest power producer we have today besides hydro.


----------



## Shipper50 (Dec 15, 2007)

I am on REMC in southern Indiana and just calculated my rate as .108278 per and that was using the total without taxes divided by the total kwh. I have a heat pump in a log home and with my insert basically running 24/7 on this bill. I put in new windows that are triple pane and new doors to get this lowered.

I was on gas and electric before moving down to southern Indiana and with the company called NIPSCO it was one of the highest rates in the country from what I was told.

Shipper


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 15, 2007)

Consumers Power Co. After all is added except sales tax amounts to .0935


----------



## Corey (Dec 16, 2007)

tradergordo said:
			
		

> The ONLY way to calculate it is to add ALL charges/fees/delivery/transfer/screw-U charge, and then divide by the kW/hr's used. [snip]



But that doesn't necessarily tell the complete story.  It is a good indication of what the charge is for that bill, but say I put up Christmas lights or run a small electric space heater for a while and add a few KWh to the bill, I don't necessarily pay that 'total' KWh price for each additional KWh.  Some of the charges - customer charge, franchise fee, line charge, etc stay the same regardless of the amount of power used.

If I really want to know how much more I will have to pay, I have to break down the 'constant' charges and the 'variable' charges.


----------



## laynes69 (Dec 16, 2007)

I thought ours was high. I live in ohio and I don't know how much it is on a breakdown, but our bill was 120.00 for this month. I have 2 computers running at all times, 2 security lights, an 85 gallon electric water heater, and a well pump. Our home is 2400 sq ft victorian, with a million bulbs. Guess I can't complain.


----------



## hfjeff (Dec 16, 2007)

Just got the bill yesterday: 7.4/KW.  We do not have on-peak/off-peak rates.  I thought mine was rather high, but maybe not.  Electric for the entire month with taxes and misc fees was $92.  That's with an electric water heater and 3 kids.


----------



## jgoodnow (Dec 16, 2007)

Fully loaded cost: 18.5 cents/kWh.  Variable cost: 17.1 cents/kWh. NSTAR is my supplier.

Sources of electricity in New England:

Gas 38%
Oil 24%
Nuclear 14%
Hydro 10%
Coal 9%
Other 5%

From http://www.boston.com/business/globe/articles/2007/08/02/study_hints_power_rates_to_stay_high/


----------



## North of 60 (Dec 16, 2007)

17 cents a KW/HR


----------



## zogboy (Dec 16, 2007)

.085 kw  with the Rochester Gas & Electric Co.

The SolvayNY  Electric co-op rate is about .04 a kw the last I heard.
Almost worth moving there for the cheap electric.


----------



## TMonter (Dec 16, 2007)

5.8 Cents per kW here for the first 600.

6.5 cents per after 600.

We typically use between 550 and 650 per month.


----------



## derbygreg (Dec 16, 2007)

tradergordo said:
			
		

> The ONLY way to calculate it is to add ALL charges/fees/delivery/transfer/screw-U charge, and then divide by the kW/hr's used. .



I agree with tradergordo. 

33 day billing period

Total bill is $87.43
KWH used 963

Comes out to just over 11 cents per kwh here in Columbus, OH


----------



## Jimbob (Dec 16, 2007)

Here's what our Hydro bill looks like.

$66.06 for 950 kw/h works out to .0695, or just under 7 cents counting service charges and taxes.

5.9 cents per kw/h for the first 175
5.79 cents for every kw/h thereafter.

Although 950 kw/h seems like a lot of energy, some of that goes for hot water, 2 vehicle block heaters, and of course my beer fridge in the basement.


----------



## North of 60 (Dec 16, 2007)

@ less than 6 cents a Kw why in the heck people burnin wood if some are payin $220 a cord for wood and spendin more for pellets.
  Its gotta be the for the love of burnin unless somone is given, spliten, stackin and loading your stove.  I knew burnin wood had to
be a drug.  Theres alot hooked here.  God bless ya. ;-P Im justified @ 17cents a KW or $1.15 a ltr for oil.  Aint I ? %-P 
  I myself do not have a wood burning problem.  (HUMMMF)


----------



## drewmo (Dec 16, 2007)

Appears I'm getting the squeeze once again for living in France. Overall, just about everything I buy is more expensive (except the wine and cheese, of course).

EDF happily charges the following:
Peak: 0.0787 euro/kwh (U$0.116)
Off Peak: 0.0483 euro/kwh (U$0.068)

Plus an additional 14.10 euro (U$20.87) per month.

So, on average, we're spending 0.13 euro or U$0.19 per kwh. Which, in the end, isn't considerably higher than what some in this thread pay. I don't have the breakdown, but I know quite a bit of the electricity here is nuclear.


----------



## eba1225 (Dec 17, 2007)

Down here in PECO land, S.E. Pa, we are running about .155 per KW.


----------



## Cazimere (Dec 17, 2007)

With all the fees and surcharges included, I pay .14/kwh. 
 Last months bill was 49.00 and this months is 56.00 for 394 kwh.


----------



## erikdhafaB (Dec 17, 2007)

$.0827 here with no other fees except 3% sales tax.  
Of course there is a hydo dam and a coal fired plant about 3 miles to the east, and another hydro dam and a nuke plant about 7 miles north, and a third hydro dam, nuke plant and coal plant less than 20 miles south from my house.  - Oh and as a bonus I get my "what to do in case of a nuclear melt-down" calendar free every year!


----------



## velvetfoot (Dec 17, 2007)

Another bonus might be that they pay a lot of tax.


----------



## WILDSOURDOUGH (Dec 20, 2007)

Did mine again today...
New Hampshire Electric Coop, with taxes, fees etc. divided by KWHs used equals  18 cents per KWH.
Divides almost equalily power used ($57.00) and Fees, taxes etc ($56.00).


----------

